# retained cerclage



## rachelbigger@hotmail.com (Jan 12, 2012)

What diagnosis code would you use for a retained cerclage?  A patient delivered and is past the post partum period.


----------



## ajs (Jan 12, 2012)

rachelbigger@hotmail.com said:


> What diagnosis code would you use for a retained cerclage?  A patient delivered and is past the post partum period.



Then it is a foreign body.  Since it is in the cervix that is part of the uterus so 939.1 and 
E878.8 for why it is still there.


----------



## rachelbigger@hotmail.com (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Arlene,
thanks for the info.


----------

